# http://www.youtube.com/user/stfuandLiftBtCh



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 21, 2011)

subscribe and comment!


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 21, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> subscribe and comment!




Yeah nig, your in, im starting a personal protection co.  we just stand around unbigs and have them give us money !


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 21, 2011)

sounds good to me hahha We can stand outside PLanet Fitness and do it


----------

